# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Tu sí que vales. Especial Magia...

## Serjo

Como ya es oficial, ya puedo adelantar solo la información que hay en tele 5...

TSQV especial magia 7 enero 22hs

TÚ SÍ QUE VALES | Gala especial &#039;Una noche mágica&#039; - &#039;Una noche mágica&#039; - Ver imágenes

En mi Facebook podríes ver una publicidad que me hiciera regala Danti Rodriguez. 
SERJO MAGICIAN | Facebook

----------


## chuchenager

A ver que tal esta y nos sorprenden con algo !!

----------


## Mag Marches

jope, justo ese día a esa hora, tengo una actuación... la cancelare  para poder verlo! xD

----------


## S. Alexander

¿Se saben los participantes?

----------


## Ming

Serjo, Talman, Amelie, Jorge Astyaro, Morrison El Magnífico, Selvin, Luis Manuel , Flashback Magic, Dúo Kybalion, Mago Scott, Rubén Vilagrand y, Kirman.

En la web hay información de cada uno de ellos.
http://www.telecinco.es/tusiquevales...535846603.html

----------


## tofu

> ¿Se saben los participantes?


Al leer el primer post, el primero que me ha venido a la mente has sido tú, Sergio.
¿Tú no apareciste ya en este programa?

----------


## S. Alexander

Sip, para hacer una cacota del norte, pero con figuras como Talman, Amelie <3 y Luis Manuel me da a mí que el nivel va a ser bastante grande... y entretenido... ¡¡¡estoy deseando verlo!!!

Menudo buen rollo tuvieron que haber por el backstage y los camerinos para grabarlo... ¡jo! Qué envidia me dáis :P

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Ritxi

Pues si todo va bien, esta será la primera vez que me digne a ver este programa

----------


## renard

Me pondre comodo con mi coca cola mis palomitas en el sofa y disfrutare como un eneno y por un buen rato me olvidare del mundo para entrar en el maravilloso mundo de la magia.

----------


## Ravenous

Del que te sacarán a patadas tres o cuatro tarados que empezarán a soltar chorradas para creerse graciosos.

----------


## renard

Jope Ravenous con lo bonito que habia quedado jejeje.Que razon tienes por desgracia.

----------


## renard

Ravenous eres un agua fiestas jejeje.
Un abrazo.

----------


## Magnano

Pues espero que no sea el caso, quiero verlo.

----------


## mayico

Buff pues no podre verlo entero, menos mal que lo repiten...

----------


## Iban

En media hora. ¡Todos preparados!

----------


## lucya1983

¿como lo estais viendo? justas o injustas las votaciones :Confused:

----------


## MagDani

Esta ya casi acabando y apenas he visto magia. Claro que aun no ha salido ni serjo ni Talman. Lo bueno para el final

Enviado desde mi ViewPad7 usando Tapatalk

----------


## Iban

Esperemos a Serjo a ver...

----------


## Danielflow

enhorabuena serjo, grandísima ovación para un trabajo más que merecido...enhorabuena...me ha encantado.

----------


## Danielflow

no sé porque decís que no hay magia...si creéis poder hacerlo mejor haberos metido...a mi me ha gustado lo que he visto....grande lari.

----------


## MagDani

El numero de serjo ya lo habia visto es excepcional magnifico.
Lo que me ha parecido una lastima es la votacion de Talman por que el numero es una bomba.

Lo que me ha parecido fuera de lugar, lo que para mi no es magia; es el numero del cantante de la corbata, las sombras chinescas (muy bonito pero donde esta la magia), la ventriloquia, si muy divertido pero no es magia es humor

Enviado desde mi ViewPad7 usando Tapatalk

----------


## MagDani

mi votacion.
-Serjo
-Talman
-Amelie
-Cambio de ropa
-Magic no se que (los de las grandes ilusiones  ya los habia visto en directo en valencia)

Ahora estoy viendo fakirismo otro arte afin que para mi NO es magia. pero para gustos los colores
 De las votaviones de jurados nunca uno sabe lo que se puede esperar.


Enviado desde mi ViewPad7 usando Tapatalk

----------


## Danielflow

Yo creo que han agrupado artes afines a la magia..el de la corbata se ha confundido de número...pero los que no son magia han recibido su castigo con votos...la mejor la magia de Inés (Sarcasmo) Talman ha sido una injusticia..las sombras chinescas repito...son muy afines a la magia...o se nos esta olvidado fu-manchú?

----------


## MagDani

Enhorabuena Serjo lo tienes bien merecido. (tengo escrito el mensaje y aun no lo han dicho...) Ahora si.

Enviado desde mi ViewPad7 usando Tapatalk

----------


## anfiie

Creo que lo que sucede es que se han equivocado anunciando el programa como un especial de magia con 12 magos que compiten por ver quien es el mejor (o así decía la publicidad) ¿como van a decidir quién es el mejor si en realidad ha sido un programa de variedades y no de magos? Cada actuación pertenece a una rama artistica, ni si quiera se puede decir de la magia, porque algunas no tenían nada que ver con la magia. Y una vez más, también creo que nosotros esperábamos mucho más de lo que deberíamos, ya que, no olvidemos que es un programa de televisión, para público profano y no para magos. Aún así he de decir que, para mí, las mejores actuaciones han sido las de Serjo y la injustísmamente valorada actuación de Manolo Talman. Verdaderamente, han sido de los pocos números que, desde el punto de vista mágico, me han parecido mejores, junto con también Amelie (muy elegante, como siempre) y Rubén Vilagrán. Una pena que Luis Manuel sólo haya hecho las sombras, pero una vez más, hablamos de un programa de televisión, no de un programa de magia.

----------


## Danielflow

CAMPEÓN ENHORABUENA.....GOZATELAS MUCHÍSIMO Y ESTUDIA MUCHO...MERECIÓ LA PENA.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Enhorabuena, Serjo. Yo también te hubiera dado el premio sin ninguna duda.

----------


## salinger

tio que callado lo tenias enoorabuena ,impresionante tu actuacion sigue asi .

----------


## Iban

> Enhorabuena, Serjo. Yo también te hubiera dado el premio sin ninguna duda.


+1

+1

----------


## S. Alexander

¡Enhorabuena Serjo!

----------


## Inherent

Creo que mag lari ha hecho también un gran trabajo con sus aclaraciones al final de cada número, describiendo por ejemplo por qué el fakirismo es un arte afin al tener por sí mismo algo de mágico. 

Menos mal que no estaba Risto, se me hace ya un poco insoportable este señor, aunque han siendo un poco empalagosos
los miembros del jurado.

Ha habido algunas valoraciones totalmente injustas.

Ah! y el ganador, eso sí, merecidísimo! Enhorabuena.

----------


## albatalyawsi

¡Enhorabuena, Serjo! ¡Pedazo de número! 
Talman, eres muy grande. Ha sido la injusticia de la noche.

Jesús

----------


## rubiales

Sin dudas, merecido ganador.

----------


## Ritxi

Pues la cabeza pensante que creyó que las aportaciones de Xavi Deltell mejoraraban el programa podría haberse quedado calladito.

Tambien opino que Serjo es el justo vencedor y que no han valorado bien a Manolo
Lástima no haber podido disfrutar más de Morrison.

----------


## mayico

Enhora buena Serjo, a velocidad del rayo el número por el tiempo que te dan.
Los cámaras para mí, se podrían ir a freir monas, porque hay veces que algo vemos, odio ver magia por la tv... Es un ojo dificil de esquivar. Tu te juzgarás mejor que nadie supongo, y en esta actuación para el programa hay cosas que sé que dominas mucho mejor. Bola por ejemplo... Y algo mas pero si te interesa ya te diré, espero no ser muy osado pero lo digo porque no he visto el preograma yo solo.

De todas formas un tu si que vales para ti jejeje

Igual Amelie y Ruben me han llegado, será por la expresividad...

----------


## Magnano

Pues matarme a pedradas, pero me parece más que justo lo que le ha quedado a Talman, lo he visto actuar poco, y tampoco me he informado mucho sobre él, así que más o menos veo lo que percibe un profano. El número en si es increíble, pero la prepotencia que se respira en el escenario, personalmente no me gusta. Por otro lado... Serjo, primeramente enhorabuena, un número muy conseguido, pero... Que quede claro, yo de grandes ilusiones no tengo ni papa, hoy he aprendido unos cuantos juegos de escenario, muchas cosas eran más que evidentes, hasta mi familia, ha visto lo que no se debía, y me lo han comentado acertadamente, el conjunto será muy mágico, pero... Hay que cuidar esa técnica, porque no es normal que aprenda a hacer juegos viendo un número, en la tele, tan premiado  :Smile1:

----------


## The Templar

La verdad a mí que no soy precisamente un lumbreras (más bien tengo menos luces que una discoteca a pilas...) no me ha gustado para nada, ha sido.....en cualquier caso de los 6 primeros solo 2 han hecho verdadera magia, el resto ha sido un popurrí (siendo indulgentes) de musicales, sombras chinas y demás que en poco o nada estaban relacionadas con la magia.

Lo he visto con Ming a mi lado, y ella más bien es de mi misma opinión (creo). 

No se que estándares ni argumentos han valido en el caso del público, a la hora de votar, pues darle un 12 o 13 a Talman me ha parecido una Burrada con B mayúscula, pero no por merecer menos, todo lo contrario, pues para mi darle más merito a unas sombras chinas que a un BUEN mentalista....bueno me ahorro el comentario.

Por lo demás, me ha parecido muy similar el concepto de Dames Magiques del 2011 que este tu si que vales, aun a riesgo de que me dilapidéis, me llevéis a la hoguera o me tiréis por un precipicio (sin paracaídas) lo diré: me ha sabido a nada y menos, poca magia (Talman, Serjo, Vilagrand o Amelie entre otros) mal valorados por el público y mucho relleno (véase: Selvin, Luis Manuel, Scott..) en algunos casos muy sobrevalorados sobretodo Luis Manuel, que se ha llevado una puntuación muy similar a Amelie o Vilagrand con muchísima menos magia en su actuación (porque iba de eso el especial no?).

Total que no critico al mago/a o dúo sino su actuación, que pueden ser grandísimos magos pero las actuaciones de hoy, como espectador, me han dejado con sabor a poco.

Se que posteo muy poco (por no decir nada) en el foro, pero miro, leo y aprendo más de lo que digo, no me toméis por un cualquiera, que critica a la mínima, he visto poca magia, pero siempre al lado de Ming que me ha explicado y enseñado (y lo continua haciendo) y por eso me he decidido a dar mi opinión (que no deja de ser eso, una opinión, válida para unos invalida para otros) pero que siempre está fundada en lo poco que se de magia y en la mucha atención que le pongo a ella.

Se que he entrado como un elefante en una cacharrería y espero de corazón no ofender a nadie porque no es esa mi intención, pero es eso, esperaba más de quien actuaba y mas lógica y diligencia en quien votaba y desde luego, me he llevado una agria sorpresa por las dos partes.

Saludos The Templar

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Enhorabuena Serjo. Grande! En mi opinión, ya se ha comentado algo parecido, pero insisto en que el programa ha sido "entretenido" pero no "noche mágica"... Si que se ha visto magia, pero no se pueden mezclar "peras con manzanas". En una competición de magia, creo que los profanos no incluirían sombras chinas, ni ventriloquia, ni faquires, etc, etc, etc... (y creo que muchos de los "no profanos" tampoco...). No obstante, bueno, está bien que televisión dedique un programa a la magia, siempre ayuda (creo...). Con respecto a Talman, bueno, sin comentarios... El número que ha hecho ha sido potentísimo, esto es indiscutible, pero no se por qué razón no ha llegado o calado en el público. Quizá el motivo haya sido la falta de tiempo para presentarlo, ha tenido que hacerlo rápido... En cualquier caso, la calidad de Talman está por encima, muy por encima, de la valoración de un jurado compuesto por 30 personas. Su exito y trayectoria es indudable. Para terminar, "Magnano", con respecto a tu comentario "la prepotencia que se respira en el escenario, personalmente no me gusta", refiriéndote a Talman, me gustaria comentarte que considero que tu afirmación resulta absolutamente fuera de lugar. AFIRMAS que en el escenario se respira prepotencia...!!!!!!!!!!!!! y dices que la prepotencia no te gusta. A mi tampoco me gusta la prepotencia, pero bajo mi punto de vista yo no he visto prepotencia alguna en el escenario. Quizá deberías pararte a pensar que un número de mentalismo requiere que el personaje resulte "con poderes" y por tanto la actuación del mentalista debe ser más "altiva" (por poner un adjetivo). ¿Sabías que antes de que tu nacieras Manolo Talman ya hacía magia? Creo que deberias respetar más a un profesional que lleva más años en esta profesión que la edad que tu tienes y sobre todo, ya que reconoces no haberte informado, te aconsejaría que antes de emitir juicios de valor infundados y basados en el desconocimiento, te informes. Además, CREO que en el programa valoraban el espectáculo de cada uno de los 12 magos, no su carácter. Magnano, te digo esto porque dices que su número ha sido increible... (penalizaba las puntuaciones la prepotencia... :Confused: ) Un saludo

----------


## Weribongui

El acto de magia incluye sobre todo AL MAGO, y si el mago trasmite prepotencia, POR SUPUESTO que será reflejado en la votación del publico y del jurado.

Puede llevar haciendo magia todos los años que quieras , incluso amigo de Matusalén, que una cosa no quitará a la otra.

Y ahora para reflexionar un poco.. considerais un numero potentisimo de mentalismo uno en el cual la mujer del jurado ha acertado como si tan pancha el 80% de la rutina :Confused:  Ahi lo dejo.

----------


## Ming

Albertakis, respira... no nos vayamos a matar, que acaba de empezar el año... y nos quedan todavía muchos días de convivencia antes de iniciar uno nuevo (un año nuevo).

----------


## Magnano

Albertakis me da igual el tiempo que lleve Talman en la magia, yo soy un paquete, no lo escondo, soy consciente de mis limitaciones, pero también soy objetivo ante lo que veo, yo he escrito según lo que he visto HOY, no es lo que dice, si no su presencia, comportamiento, su manera de vender su numero... No es la primera vez que me pongo en contra de un "grande" y se me ha apedreado, pero las cosas claras, si algo no me gusta, no pienso callarme.

Al igual que el número de Serjo me ha encantado en presentación y estructura, le he visto muchos fallos en cuanto a detalles de ejecución, que como ya he dicho, mi familia ha visto, y de magia de escenario ellos, 0 patatero.

----------


## anfiie

Es que lo que ha sucedido después en el otro 20% de la rutina es lo que se ha llevado por delante al otro 80%, y de largo. Para mi solo ese 20% vale infinitamente más que todo lo previo y la propia Ana Milán ha admitido que le ha dado el mazazo con el final, a lo mejor lo que hay que reflexionar es si Manolo justo lo que pretendía era potenciar ese final haciendo pensar al espectador en posibles soluciones (bastante obvias) para luego destruir todas las ideas que cada uno se haya creado en su cabecita.

----------


## mayico

Albertakis contesto a eso, si se valora magia bien hecha, para mi no sería así el fallo del jurado.
Si valoramos magia, hay que valorar tambien si llega al publico y talman, o mejor dicho, el personaje que representa Talman, para mí no llega al público, él como persona no me cae mal lo poco que he estado a su lado, como mago de cerca me llega, me gusta, como mentalista me parece muy... Altivo? Pon el calificativo como veas pero para mí como Receptor recibo un personaje creido y prepotente.
Por otro lado, le mantendré un respeto como persona que es, pero no porque yo haya tenido pañal cuando el empezó, ya que he visto que hay jovenes que saben tanto teoría, como tecnica como puesta en escena, que rodean a veteranos mil veces, por lo tanto para mi todos nos merecemos EL MISMO respeto ya que somos personas.

Hoy para mi aunque admiro a serjo y el lo sabe, ha sido el tuerto en el pais de los ciegos.

Todos los ayí presentes son mil veces mejor que lo que han demostrado.

----------


## Weribongui

Pues se ha podido apreciar claramente.. que ese 20% no se ha llevado por delante nada. Quizas ese pensamiento.. funciona mas con magos..

----------


## anfiie

Bueno, creo haber oido bastantes abucheos del resto de público que está presente (y que parece ser mucha más gente que los 30 que solo tienen voto) porque no estaban para nada de acuerdo con la votación que se le ha dado. Quizás deberían dar un mando para votar al resto en vez de a los 30 (que además son los mismos de siempre que pone el programa)

----------


## mayico

Entre animadores de aplausos, tambien los hay para abucheos, es un programa de tv y por el foro hay entendidos que lo explicarán mejor.
Los que están sentados ahí son los de siempre y han pasado casting para estar ahí, y algunos de ahí si entienden del tema de escenarios, aunque no sean los mejores de nada.
Y no es lo mismo aplaudir o abuchear, que puntuar a x participantes sabiendo que no todos pueden ganar. No han dicho que no les guste Talman, han dicho que otros les parecen mejor, solo eso.

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

La realización de un espectáculo supone la intención de creación de emociones en el público. Las emociones, como sabemos, son muchas y diferentes. Las personas, también. Por tanto, logicamente, el mismo espectáculo puede provocar alegría, por ejemplo, en una persona y `pena, también por ejemplo, en otra. La opinión de la persona en la que despertó una emoción de alegría será que "fue un espectáculo divertido" y la opinión de la persona en la que el mismo espectáculo despertó una emoción de pena dira "fue un espectáculo triste"... Y... ¿Quién de los dos lleva razón? Para mí, LOS DOS. Ahora bien, hay que ser conscientes de que ambas opiniones (desde la alegría o desde la tristeza) deben ser dadas aceptando la total subjetividad en cuantas afirmaciones se hagan... Mayico, amigo, a lo de que todos merecemos el mismo respeto, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Incluso añadiría que también a animales y plantas......... Un saludo

----------


## anfiie

mayico ¿realmente crees que la puntuación de Manolo ha sido justa? Cierto es que no todos pueden ganar, y que una cosa es puntuar y otra cosa aplaudir o abuchear, pero es que en este caso los abucheos eran por la puntuación que sólo una parte (y no representativa) del público le ha dado, con la que mucha gente no parecía estar de acuerdo. Además, que la gente del publico que vota pase un casting o no, me es indiferente, quien puede votar una actuación, debería ser gente que entendiera algo de lo que se está haciendo en el escenario y ciertamente, no creo que esa gente entienda de todo lo que por ese programa pasa. Yo no se si efectivamente, además de "animadores" para aplaudir también hay "desanimadores" lo que si que es cierto es que el público, en definitiva, es el que decide lo que gusta y lo que no (si no no existirian las batallas por las audiencias, ni desaparecerian programas, series, etc) y ha quedado patente que había bastante desacuerdo. Pero en definitiva, volvemos a que es un show de tv (pq si no, para mi sobraban los tres famosos del jurado)

----------


## mayico

Jejeje amigo añadimos animales y plantas tambien, menos el pino que soy alergico jejeje
Justa no, pero a ese jurado no le ha parecido mejor que el resto de actuaciones, para valorar es verdad que lo del casting da iguual ya que lo importante es el público, y ellos tambien son público pero con el cargo de decidir, quizá el resto de público si votasen y decidiesen, hubiesen hecho igual, o quizá no...

El mismo animador hace los abucheos, no son personas diferentes ni abuchea al que actua, sino a un grupo del programa, por lo tanto no es desanimador, sigue siendo animador ya que aníma al resto a abuchear y... Abuchean todos pero no todos opinan igual ya que están ahí para eso, para hacer en gran parte lo que dice el animador.

----------


## rubiales

Un chiste grafico para enfriar un poco la discusión, mirad esta toma aérea que capto una de las cámaras durante la actuación de Talman.

----------


## Iban

> mayico ¿realmente crees que la puntuación de Manolo ha sido justa? Cierto es que no todos pueden ganar, y que una cosa es puntuar y otra cosa aplaudir o abuchear, pero es que en este caso los abucheos eran por la puntuación que sólo una parte (y no representativa) del público le ha dado, con la que mucha gente no parecía estar de acuerdo. Además, que la gente del publico que vota pase un casting o no, me es indiferente, *quien puede votar una actuación, debería ser gente que entendiera algo de lo que se está haciendo en el escenario* y ciertamente, no creo que esa gente entienda de todo lo que por ese programa pasa. Yo no se si efectivamente, además de "animadores" para aplaudir también hay "desanimadores" lo que si que es cierto es que el público, en definitiva, es el que decide lo que gusta y lo que no (si no no existirian las batallas por las audiencias, ni desaparecerian programas, series, etc) y ha quedado patente que había bastante desacuerdo. Pero en definitiva, volvemos a que es un show de tv (pq si no, para mi sobraban los tres famosos del jurado)


Discrepo: quien vota en este programa de lo que tiene que entender es de lo que le gusta o no le gusta; de lo que le entretiene o no le entretiene. Son representantes del PÚBLICO, no jueces del FISM.

Rubiales, o pones también "Luna" al final de la primera página, o Manolo tendrá problemas la mitad de las veces. :-)

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Tambien creo que el comentario que ha hecho Corbacho, uno de los miembros del jurado, ha influido en la votación del público... (creo que el comentario lo hizo antes de que la gente votase). Me refiero a lo que le ha dicho a Talman parecido a "eres un hombre honrado, porque habiendo adivinado el gordo de la loteria, no haber comprado para seguir trabajando es de ser honrado". Creo que ese comentario ha sepultado al mentalista para hacer aparecer a un impostor... Creo que se ha cargado la figura del mentalista. Para mí, fatal el comentario. Asi como fatal los comentarios que ha hecho el jurado sobre la ayudante de Morrison en el mini-cube diciendo que era contorsionista por haberse escondido bien... Creo que deberían haber apoyado que se trata de "magia", no de contorsionismo.....  Por otra parte, decir que para mi un efecto es o no potentísimo dependiendo del grado de "asombro" que despierte en el publico y evidentemente juega un papel enorme la forma en la que es ejecutado y/o presentado. Quiero decir con esto que si un profano descubre el 80% de un juego, puede significar, solamente, que el efecto sigue siendo potentísimo pero ha sido mal presentado y/o ejecutado. Para terminar, decir que sigo pensando que el mentalista tiene que vender "super-poderes" que pueden ser percibidos, o no, como prepotencia o como se quiera, pero un mentalista, para mi, no puede ACTUAR como, por ejemplo, igual que un mago para niños. Cada uno tiene que desempeñar su papel. Ay.....Cuanto daríamos mas de uno por haber estado en televisión y que nos hubieran dado tan pocos votos como a Talman..... Cuanto daríamos más de uno por haber resultado prepotentes en "Tu si que vales"...... Cuanto daríamos más de uno por haber sido seleccionados para participar en la gala de magia... YO EL PRIMERO!!! En fin.... Un saludo amigos

----------


## rubiales

Un mentalsta debe arriesgar!!

Nota: En respuesta a Iban.

----------


## mayico

Ey pues ya que lo dices, yo no me presento ni aunque me paguen, no tengo nada para hacer que guste. No iria creeme.
Pardo, Tino, incluso Anthony me parecen otro tipo de mentalistas sin el papel subido.

----------


## Iban

> Un mentalsta debe arriesgar!!
> 
> Nota: En respuesta a Iban.


Jojojojojojo...

Albertakis, ¿puede ser que un mentalista, por el papel que tiene que representar, no despierte la simpatía del público? Por muy bueno que sea.

¿Os acordáis de Petrovic, el jugador de baloncesto? Era bueno, era muy bueno... pero...

----------


## renard

Quiero decir con esto que si un profano descubre el 80% de un juego, puede significar, solamente, que el efecto sigue siendo potentísimo pero ha sido mal presentado y/o ejecutado. DISCREPO CON ESTO SI EL ESPECTADOR DESCUBRE UN 80% DEL SECRETO YA NO PUEDE SER POTENTE NI NA.

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Por supuesto amigo Iban, si para gustos los colores... Petrovic era muy bueno y caía mal y Torrente, siendo como es, cae bien.... Mayico, SEGURO que si que tienes cosas que gustan hombre! Yo la verdad es que si que iría, aunque seguro que quedaría el último....... Saludos

----------


## Iban

> Discrepo con esto.


Venga, pues argumenta. Saquemos algo positivo del amago de rifi-rafe que ha habido. :-)

Yo me pongo del lado del diablo:

Un mentalista, como ya se ha dicho, ha de colocarse a un nivel superior a su público, pues se presenta como dotado de poderes sobrehumanos. Por lo tanto, no puede utilizar herramientas como la empatización, las corrientes de simpatía, o el humor. Todo lo conoce, todo lo controla, todo lo sabe; dicho de otra manera, ha de hacer creer que es un semi-dios (o al menos, haber sido bendecido por ellos). Raro es el mentalista que se presenta con humildad (si bien Pardo suele tender a ello al acabar sus números, quizás por su carácter tímido, yo qué sé), siendo más normal un aire de autosuficiencia (Talman, Blake, Berglas, Maven, Derren Brown...) que no resulta simpático. Es más fácil que uno sienta respeto (si el papel está bien representado) o incluso cierto temor hacia un mentalista, que simpatía.

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Amigo Renard, EVIDENTEMENTE, si el espectador durante el show descubre el 80% del secreto ese juego ya no será ni potente "ni na de na". Por supuesto hablaba del "grado de potencia" (que mal suena esto...) de un juego ANTES de ser presentado. Saludos

----------


## renard

Pues si Iban y este es el fallo mas grande que cometen porque los tiempos han cambiado y eso de ir de semi dios ya no funciona,ha la gente le gusta que le diviertas no que las tomes por ignorantes.

----------


## renard

Si si Albertakis lo iba ha corregir ya te entendi jeje.

----------


## Inherent

Definitivamente creo que me quedo con un programa 'Nada x aqui' que con una gala como la que vimos. Creo que no conviene convertir
esto es una competición, con un jurado de por medio que cree malos rollos y encima tenga que intentar conseguir protagonismo
con unos chistes y gracias horrendas.

Mejor hacerlo como siempre, dejar a los artistas que actuen, y que sea el espectador que está en casa quien se forme su propia
opinión de lo que ha visto, sin influencias. Así nos libramos de tener que decidir si un mentalista es mejor que un mago de 
grandes ilusiones, porque directamente me parecen cosas que no se pueden comparar.

Aun así, lo mejor sigue siendo lo innovador y bueno que es el número que finalmente fue ganador!

----------


## mago feroz

Mis felicitaciones al ganador, sin duda el mejor de la noche 
de las demás actuaciones que cada uno opine lo que quiera, eso sí tener en cuenta el tiempo que les dan y las limitaciones propias del concurso ,,,,, solo subirse a un escenario en este caso un plato de televisión ya debería tener premio de hecho ya lo tiene el aplauso mío y de todos lo que lo vieron

----------


## sergiomc

Cuantos años lleva Serjo con ese número? y cuantos premios se ha  llevado? lo digo por la cantidad de fallos que se pueden apreciar.. no  tengo ni idea de magia de escenario y, aun así, fui capaz de ver unos  cuantos fallos en su actuación, y como yo, mis padres y mi hermano  (aunque mi hermano si que es mago xd). de hecho, se podría decir, que  gracias a el, me acosté teniendo más conocimientos mágicos que antes de  empezar el programa. esto lo digo para que quede claro que el truco no  es innovador y que, si está tan trabajado, no se pueden cometer esos  fallos. que estas en televisión? con tiempo limitado? adapta el número a  las características del escenario y al contexto en general.
en cuanto a talman.. lo siento, pero si que se respiraba prepotencia en  el escenario. Iban, has dicho que un mentalista debe parecer un  semi-dios, y no te lo discuto.. aunque sinceramente, esa concepción ha  pasado de moda.. ya nadie se cree que un mago tenga poderes de verdad, y  si quieres que lo crean, trabaja ese aspecto, no vayas con esos aires  de superioridad.. si lo que busca un mentalista es hacer creer que posee  poderes, su indumentaria no debería ser un traje para empezar, debería  trabajarse la escena desde otra perspectiva. soy consciente de que la  mayoría de mentalistas van con traje, pueden ser altivos o no, etc. y me  parece respetable, pero con esa estrategia no vendes que tengas poderes divinos.
por cierto, respecto a un comentario que han dicho antes sobre lo que  transmite un mago y lo que percibe el publico: la magia no es como la  música (y ciertas piezas) o un cuadro abstracto, el publico debería  captar el mensaje que el mago les quiere proporcionar, si un espectador  siente alegría y otro tristeza, el número es ambiguo, y si eso sucede  puede ser por dos cosas: que el mago no haya querido transmitir nada,  simplemente quisiera impresionar, o que no haya sabido transmitir lo que  quería. y si es el segundo caso, es por que ha cometido errores de  presentación, o se ha equivocado de número (y esto se lo aplico a talman  también).

PS: cabe decir que el publico fácil, no era.. solo hay que ver lo que les costo entender el humor de Mag Lari y aplaudirle pese a que, como siempre, estuvo genial.

----------


## mago feroz

hombre Segiomc creo que te has pasado un pelin o varios quizas ¿ no?, muy dura tu critica ¿¿deves de ser un un experto en la materia no ?? 


> Cuantos años lleva Serjo con ese número? y cuantos premios se ha llevado? lo digo por la cantidad de fallos que se pueden apreciar.. no tengo ni idea de magia de escenario y, aun así, fui capaz de ver unos cuantos fallos en su actuación, y como yo, mis padres y mi hermano (aunque mi hermano si que es mago xd). de hecho, se podría decir, que gracias a el, me acosté teniendo más conocimientos mágicos que antes de empezar el programa. esto lo digo para que quede claro que el truco no es innovador y que, si está tan trabajado, no se pueden cometer esos fallos. que estas en televisión? con tiempo limitado? adapta el número a las características del escenario y al contexto en general.
> en cuanto a talman.. lo siento, pero si que se respiraba prepotencia en el escenario. Iban, has dicho que un mentalista debe parecer un semi-dios, y no te lo discuto.. aunque sinceramente, esa concepción ha pasado de moda.. ya nadie se cree que un mago tenga poderes de verdad, y si quieres que lo crean, trabaja ese aspecto, no vayas con esos aires de superioridad.. si lo que busca un mentalista es hacer creer que posee poderes, su indumentaria no debería ser un traje para empezar, debería trabajarse la escena desde otra perspectiva. soy consciente de que la mayoría de mentalistas van con traje, pueden ser altivos o no, etc. y me parece respetable, pero con esa estrategia no vendes que tengas poderes divinos.
> por cierto, respecto a un comentario que han dicho antes sobre lo que transmite un mago y lo que percibe el publico: la magia no es como la música (y ciertas piezas) o un cuadro abstracto, el publico debería captar el mensaje que el mago les quiere proporcionar, si un espectador siente alegría y otro tristeza, el número es ambiguo, y si eso sucede puede ser por dos cosas: que el mago no haya querido transmitir nada, simplemente quisiera impresionar, o que no haya sabido transmitir lo que quería. y si es el segundo caso, es por que ha cometido errores de presentación, o se ha equivocado de número (y esto se lo aplico a talman también).
> 
> PS: cabe decir que el publico fácil, no era.. solo hay que ver lo que les costo entender el humor de Mag Lari y aplaudirle pese a que, como siempre, estuvo genial.

----------


## eidanyoson

Mi enhorabuena a Serjo.

 La mitad de los problemas que estáis comentando de unos u otros creo que son más problemas de los técnicos de televisión y tiempo que de ellos mismos.

 La otra mitad, pues sí, estoy de acuerdo en que son mejores que lo que han mostrado en la tele.

 Ultimamente me ha dado por hacer mentalismo (en plan mover objetos con la mente y así) y si algo me ha quedado claro es que no hace falta creerse un semi-dios, eso lo creen los espectadores solitos. Mi trabajo consiste en hacerles creer que soy normal y todo es fruto del trabajo... y cuesta. Hasta ese punto la gente asume el mentalismo con poderes sobrenaturales. A si que creo que ir de semi-dios es potenciar aún más algo que hoy en día es mejor no hacer. 

 Y no, no es una crítica a Talman (que le conozco y me cae muy bien, además de ser un padre mágico para mi), es una crítica al 95% de los mentalistas. Un mentalista ha de usar la psicología más que nadie, y parece mentira que la mayoría no sean capaces de darse cuenta que la sociedad actual psicológicamente no es igual a la de hace 50 años (no digo ya 100).

 Y no, no tengo la solución. Yo no soy tan bueno.

----------


## sergiomc

> hombre Segiomc creo que te has pasado un pelin o varios quizas ¿ no?, muy dura tu critica ¿¿deves de ser un un experto en la materia no ??


No soy un experto, y perdón si me he pasado un pelín o varios.. pero mi intención era la de hacer una critica sin intentar hacer sangre, a fin de cuentas, si no nos cuestionamos nuestro trabajo, no podremos mejorar NUNCA. una crítica es siempre constructiva si está argumentada, y eso es lo que he intentado hacer, otra cosa es cómo se la tome cada uno.. pero como ya he dicho: perdón si me he pasado exponiendo mi humilde opinión.

por cierto, antes no lo he dicho: enhorabuena al ganador y más suerte la próxima vez a los no ganadores  :Wink1:

----------


## S. Alexander

> Yo me pongo del lado del diablo:
> 
> Un mentalista, como ya se ha dicho, ha de colocarse a un nivel superior a su público, pues se presenta como dotado de poderes sobrehumanos. Por lo tanto, no puede utilizar herramientas como la empatización, las corrientes de simpatía, o el humor. Todo lo conoce, todo lo controla, todo lo sabe; dicho de otra manera, ha de hacer creer que es un semi-dios (o al menos, haber sido bendecido por ellos). Raro es el mentalista que se presenta con humildad (si bien Pardo suele tender a ello al acabar sus números, quizás por su carácter tímido, yo qué sé), siendo más normal un aire de autosuficiencia (Talman, Blake, Berglas, Maven, Derren Brown...) que no resulta simpático. Es más fácil que uno sienta respeto (si el papel está bien representado) o incluso cierto temor hacia un mentalista, que simpatía.


El diablo no opina lo mismo =P

Tamariz ha hecho mentalismo y nunca ha ido de sobrado, es un ejemplo de efectividad siendo humorístico. Pujo tampoco va de prepotente, con la charla solo se aplica misterio. Woody Aragón tampoco va de prepotente, su charla en mentalismo se ríe del propio mentalismo pero aún así la gente muere viéndolo. Yo mismo (aunque *no* soy un buen ejemplo) no hago mentalismo haciendo ver a los demás que soy un ser superior, de hecho en varias charlas trato de transmitir al espectador lo ridículo que me resulta que un tipo normal de pronto le lleguen los poderes y se vuelva serio, hable como si estuviera en un meeting y vista de negro xD
*No estoy para nada en contra de la actuación de Talman ni su personaje*, solo discrepo con lo dicho. Creo que simplemente la valoración del público se debió a que pensaron que estaba todo compinchado o que se querían hacer valer por encima del personaje de Talman. Eso creo, otra cosa es que tenga razón xD


*Respecto a lo que ha dicho sergiomc* y la contestación que se le ha dado: Para criticar no hace falta ser ningún experto en nada. Si un número de magia lo haces y se te pilla, y además hay gente que lo pilla también y te enteras (ya no eres el único), ese número debe ser revisado urgenmente.

Como sergiomc, opino que para la edad que tiene el número debería ser un poco revisada su técnica, su escenografía y los movimientos del personaje. *Insisto, es lo que opino yo,* no tiene por qué ser cierto, es más se dice que yo nací con los ojos al revés y los tengo bien de un tortazo que me dieron, ¡es muy posible que no pueda ver bien! =P

Un abrazo mágico e insisto de nuevo: mi más sincera enhorabuena a Serjo.

S. Alexander

PD: Pujo, Serjo... creo que me voy a empezar a cambiar el nombre a Sergio Alejanjo xD

----------


## MagDani

Pujo si lees este hilo queria preguntarte si el efecto final (palabra al azar del libro) de Talman es de tu libro que has sacado a la venta.

Enviado desde mi ViewPad7 usando Tapatalk

----------


## mago feroz

hombre yo no digo que no se pueda criticar  de hecho hay que hacerlo,  pero de una forma mas delicada,   es muy facil sentarse en un sillon y dar opiniones  a diestro y siniestro  sin darse cuenta que detras de esa acuacion  hay muchas cosas y sobre todo hay personas  y la critica no debe  hacer daño sino sanarlo ........................................... aqui por lo que se lee  solo actuo  un mentalista   de los demas poco  o  nada de nada   todos los comentarios van destinados al mismo tema  ¿ que hay de los demas  si no estoy equivocado fueron  12 los que actuaron  y no uno solo  por no comentar casi ni se comenta lo del ganador

----------


## mayico

Dani... Me consta que Talman tambien lo leerá. Así que el quizá te lo diga.
Señores en tan poco tiempo he aprendido tanto.
Hay varios hilos ahora en el foro que tela marinera.

----------


## sergiomc

en primer lugar aclarar que la crítica pretendía ser constructiva, aunque me haya pasado en las formas.. que puedo asumirlo :Wink1:   pero a ver, el trabajo tiene que estar sujeto a la mejora (a no ser que sea perfecto, algo imposible), por lo que se tiene que mirar desde un punto de vista crítico. de todas formas no se como se hace una critica "sanadora" sin antes ser consciente de que hay una "herida", alguien no utiliza bastón si no sabe que cojea.
en cuanto a lo otro, tienes toda la razón, solo se está hablando de dos de los concursantes.. así que diré que el mago mudo (no recuerdo cómo se llamaba) me encantó. y en cuanto a mag selvin creo que se equivocó de número, se presentó con un número de relleno o un gag, no con un número de magia propiamente dicho, y eso, pasó factura, ya que el público fue a ver magia, no ventriloquia. 

Saludos

----------


## pujoman

Hola! vamos a ver. yo creo que con un tiempo X, el mago tiene que ir ya a una velocidad adaptable a las circumstancias. Conozco a Manolo y ha estado en su linea. yo no he visto prepotencia, mas bien lo definiria como imponerse ante un publico extremo. Si estas en el escenario, Tu mandas. que puedes ser mas/menos amable, hacer algun chiste,...me direis qu enunca lo habeis visto en buenafuente? Lo que pasa que creo yo que se lo tomo como un  concurso(nacional) e iba bajo estricto guion.
EL juego que presento no es el mio. Diria que es su Test del libro...vamos casi seguro ajaja. Sobre si ha acertado la mujer el 80% del efecto....es que la pobre mujer no tiene ni idea. Aqui si que creo que ha sido mas bien fallo humano, pues otra pagina...hubiera habido otra palabra...lo que no ha reforzado esa situacion...bueno, no puedo hablar mucho porque hablo bajos intuiciones mias.
Dani, lo de "chico" con el mio se puede hacer, pero es de otra manera.
Manolo, es el numero que hiciste en el nacional?

Yo creo que cada mago tiene su forma de ser, y no nos podemos guiar por lo sucedido en una noche "magica". Que en ese momento te ha parecido tal cosa? vale, comentalo para que tome nota el artista, pero no lo metais en un saco...pero como siempre,para gustos los colores.

La actuacion de Serjo, correcta,pero si que es cierto que no son las mismas condiciones que en directo, en un teatro y con mas tiempo.

un saludoo

----------


## Manolo Talman

Queridos tod@s.
Gracias por los comentarios de apoyo y por las criticas tambien.

Magnano, dices que soy prepotente... yo creo que antes de prejuzgar a alguien, deberias conocerle en persona y despues opinar. Por la foto que pones yo podria sacar una opinion sobre ti, pero al no conocerte me la reservo...
Sobre mi actitud en el programa, es tv, son 4 minutos, hay que ir al grano y siendo objetivo yo no veo ni que fuera de "dracula" ni de prepotente, simplemente me limite a presentar un efecto mental. Si tu viste que fui de prepotente, no se que opinaras de otros mentalistas que son mucho mas serios y "trascendentales" que yo... En cualquier caso tampoco tengo porque gustar a todo el mundo y respeto tu opinion.

Sobre el test de libro, si es mio, fue parte de la rutina que presente en el nacional de barcelona, ahi cambie un poco la presentacion ya que la ultima palabra se revelaba colocandola en un criptex (replica de la pelicula del codigo davinci) y dentro aparecian las tres palabras seleccionadas por el espectador.

En cualquier caso me sorprende que de los doce artistas todos os hayais centrados en dos siendo yo uno de ellos... asi que como se suele decir... que hablen de uno, aunque sea bien.

Un abrazo a todos, incluso a los que no os haya gustado o les caiga mal...  :Wink1:

----------


## Magnano

No te he llamado prepotente, te respeto mucho, pero es lo que me transmitiste en ese momento, no quería ofender a nadie, pero no vi el programa solo, y no dije ni pío mientras lo veía, solo escuché las opiniones de mis familiares, que no hacían más que confirmar lo que se me iba pasando por la cabeza.
No te he juzgado en global, solo he juzgado lo que vi ayer, lo que me llegó a MI y a los que estaban a mi alrededor (con los que vi que no iba desencaminado). Si te he molestado, lo siento, pero me reafirmo en lo que me transmitiste y lo que me llegó, y supongo que no fui al único que le pasó algo parecido viendo la valoración que te dieron... Siento mucho si soy duro, pero espero y deseo que te ayude en algo y no lo tomes como un simple ataque sin fundamento.

Un fuerte abrazo.

Pd. mi foto de perfil deja ver que no ando muy bien de la cabeza :P

----------


## Ritxi

No creeís que es fantástico el poder ver un programa de TV y poder comentarlo con sus protagonistas  :001 302: 

p.d.- Serjo, manifiestate!

----------


## Iban

Viendo que el programa recorrió un espectro tan amplio en disciplinas, me pregunto hasta qué punto cada uno pudo elegir lo que hacer, o si hubo sugerencias para "sacar un pie de la magia", y así presentar un espectáculo más variado...

*Jorge Astyaro* (hipnotismo): Correcto, pero no creo que generase sorpresa ni entretuviese. A mí, al menos, me aburren un poco este tipo de funciones. No me siento implicado, con lo que tardo poco en desconectar. Siendo siempre el mismo principio subyacente, el atractivo está en conseguir que los hipnotizados hagan cosas entretenidas. Y emborrachar a alguien y que baile... pues bueno.

*Luis Manuel* (sombras chinas): Yo lo he visto en Toledo y es un manipulador impresionante y elegantísimo. Pero...¿sombras chinas? ¿Será que ahora se empiezan a estudiar sombras en la escuela de Ana Tamariz? Porque las estoy viendo por toda partes... pero siempre como material de relleno en los entreactos. No como "plato fuerte". Cuando lo ves una vez, te gusta, pero todo el rato viendo las mismas figuras... yo me fui a fumar un cigarro.

*Dúo Kybalion* (quick change): Quizás lo más... dinámico. Creo que no tuvo mucho sentido la primera parte de los pañuelos. Sí que hicieron muchos cambios (de menos a más), pero muchos de los trajes se vieron entre las cortinas, una vez quitados. De nuevo un número que es bonito una vez, pero que luego cansa. Yo con este tipo de espectáculos, me acuerdo sin querer de Benidorm en invierno.

*Flashback Magic* (grandes ilusiones): Quizás lo más clásico. Pero con el poco tiempo que están en escena, no da tiempo a que los efectos calen. A mí me parece que se quedó un poco descafeinado. Lo del perrito en la escalera, pues bueno, tampoco me mató de la ilusión. No sé si los juegos estuvieron bien elegidos. Sí es cierto que la aparición de la mujer en lo alto de la escalera fue un buen final. Pero teniendo en cuenta todo el tiempo que pasó desde que desapareció, hasta que volvió a aparecer...

*Selvin* (ventriloquía): La máscara era muy buena (con Inés resultaba más cómica, parecía la novia de Shrek), pero no sé si era suficiente para todo un número. Quizás si con la presentación del muñeco humano hubiese hecho un juego de magia, habría triunfado. Pero así, sin más, hacer que Xavier dijese cuatro tonterías... pues carecía de contenido.

*Rubén Vilagrand* (mimo): Tenía buena pinta, y empezó bien. Pero perdió mucho tiempo en las transiciones en las que no sucedía nada (el juego de la cuerda estuvo muy bien, pero tadó una eternidad en prepararse). Los juegos de los pañuelos, hubo dos magos que hicieron lo mismo (Rubén y los Kybalion): ¿no se podían haber puesto de acuerdo para no repetir efectos?). Creo que Rubén era el que más posibilidades tenía para hacer algo bueno, y sin embargo se quedó muy corto (su número no llegó a los tres minutos, ¿por qué tan corto con respecto a los demás?).

*Amelie* (fantasía y música): La elección de los Dlites azules, con las luces de escenario también azules fue una cagada, no se veían. Y luego no sé qué le pasó con las mariposas del libro, pero eso de llevarse la mano a la boca (antes y después, de manera muy descarada) quedó muy feo. El efecto de las mariposas voladores de Blass, bonito. Pero me parece que a lo largo del número hizo demasiados viajes al velador a coger y dejar y dejar y coger. Habría sido mejor llevar cargas, o usar menos objetos y con más recorrido. El final de las bolas... ¿flojillo?

*Morrison El Magnífico* (grandes iusiones): Esto sí que me sorprendió: que hubiese des números de grandes ilusiones (¿os fijáis que no hubo nada de close-up adaptado a escenario?). Hizo la mini-cube, y nada más. Poco para competir. Y yo le noté... como inseguro de sí mismo: tanto en sus palabras, como en sus gestos. Como si no se sintiese cómodo, como si pensase que le habían llamado para rellenar.

*Mago Scott* (corbata cantarina): Un efecto ingenioso para abrir un espectáculo; pero que con que dure 30 segundos, es suficiente. De ahí a hacer sólo eso, va un mundo. Mag Lari se quedó a cuadros, y creo que no fue el único. La chica cantaba bien, pero Scott no tanto, así que ni siquiera era agradable de escuchar. Es prácticamente un gag, y al intentar estirarlo hasta convertirlo en un número, fracasó: para el público, para el jurado, y para los magos.

*Manolo Talman* (mentalismo): dos adivinaciones sin mucho punch, y una última con mucho efecto. Pero no sé qué pasa con Manolo, que no termina de despertar la simpatía del público (prueba de ello es la frialdad de Lari, la baja puntuación, y los palos que le dio Corbacho). ¿Es el mentalismo lo que no termina de funcionar, o la imagen de Talman? Pues no lo sé: sólo sé que de esto de la prepotencia y la altivez (que no es lo mismo) ya hemos hablado más arriba. Quizás el propio Manolo nos pueda contar algo más.

*Serjo* (magia teatralizada): Iba a poner "magia onírica", pero en realidad el título es lo de menos. Ganó, y creo que de forma merecida. Su número es entretenido (ya lo conocemos, y los premios que tiene son por algo). Es variado, es divertido, y también es mágico. Pero Sergio tiene razón: ¿cómo es posible que todavía se vean las trampas al atrevesar las rejas, por ejemplo? ¿Tan difícil es usar un guante rígido? De todas formas, a mí también me pareción el número más atractivo.

Kirman (fakirismo): Los fakires, lo queramos o no, dan repelús. ¿Os fijasteis en Ana y las caras de miedo/asco que ponía? Eso nos pasa a todos. Y cuanto mejor es el fakir, más "grima nos da". Eso de clavarse clavos en los ojos, atravesarse el estómago con cuchillos, tragar hojas de afeitar... Ya visteis la votación de los jóvenes: de 10 sólo a uno le gustó. Una de dos: o es grotesco si no es creíble, o es macabro si lo es. A mí al menos es lo que me pasa: cuando veo un fakir tengo ganas de que acabe rápido.


Pensaba que jamás diría esto, pero lo mejor de la gala fue, con mucho, *Mag Lari*: por su magia, por sus comentarios, por su humor, por su actitud, por su saber estar, por su forma de remontar los momentos bajos del programa... Me encantó. Sin duda, la estrella de la noche.

Y creo que *Inés* se está deslizando por un camino peligroso.

----------


## Magnano

> Pensaba que jamás diría esto, pero lo mejor de la gala fue, con mucho, *Mag Lari*: por su magia, por sus comentarios, por su humor, por su actitud, por su saber estar, por su forma de remontar los momentos bajos del programa... Me encantó. Sin duda, la estrella de la noche.
> 
> Y creo que *Inés* se está deslizando por un camino peligroso.


Pese a que los primeros chistes de los Beatles no llegaron, Lari cumplió con creces su cometido, y lo de Inés... Era inevitable mirarle el escote  :117:

----------


## El Ciporr

Yo estoy medio acuerdo con iban en algunas cosas y en otras que no. Para no añadir mucha "suciedad" al hilo te voy a comentar una cosa de Ruben (yo lo he visto en directo).

Lo que hizo es un fragmento de una rutina MAGNIFICA y superdivertida que tiene. A mi me sorprendió que fuese tan corta, pero empecé a hacer memoria y me pareció sensato. Si mal no recuerdo despues de ese trozo de la rutina empezaba a jugar con una vela y era un momento más lento pero más comico. La vela se enciende, se apaga, pasan cosas. Si hubiese metido ese pequeño fragmento le habria subido quizas a 8 min, y si hubiese hecho eso desde el principio no se habria entendid bien. Lo qje si me hubiese gustado ver es su "hilo roto y recompuesto fluorescente" que si mal no recuerdo era el climax de la rutina (asombroso).

Y en cuanto a las demas actuaciones, he de decir, que la que más me gustó, a mi fue la de Amelie. Tenía un toque "vintaje" que me gustaba bastante. Y la que menls me gustó fue la de la hipnosis, muy larga y (a mi parecer) aburrida.

Ahora me gustaría comentar la de Talman.
Antes de nada he de admitir que el mentalismo es una rama de la magia que no me gusta por lo ligada que suele estar a los espiritus(no creo en ellos). Pero aún asi me gusta verlos si no llevan este elemento y disfruto con ellos. El número de Talman me gustó y con el final flipé(tal como le puse en twitter) y también considero injusta la puntuación, aunque admito(y lo siento manolo por ello) que no merecía ganar(desde mi humilde punto de vista, pero eso no le quita recoocimiento).

Creo que la votación deel público, tan baja, fue debida por varios factores.

<ul>
<li>Cierto es que el personaje, indirectamente, mostraba algo de prepotencia. Pero esto es indirecto, creo yo. Debido a la vestimenta tan elegante, la forma de moverse y que la gente considera "chulo" a alguien que afirma que puede leer la mente. Esto, juntado con el protagonismo que se les da a los miembros del jurado puede llevarlos a pensar "Chulo tu? Pa' chulo yo, ala, voto negativo". 
<li>Los comentarios del jurado. Creei que Ana fue la que más daño hizo al decir "es posible que la primera palabra de todas las paginas sea laberinto y la ultima Luna" aunque luego se justificara esta dando informacion irrelevante que puede ser cierta o no(ese tema no nos concierne) y que puede hacer que el publico piense que realmente es así, y no se sienta "tan" engañada.
<li>La reaciión de la muchacha. Yo no vi que la reaccion de la muchacha te cada adivinación fuese excesivamente grande la verdad. Esto en si no tiene que ser culpa de Talman, puede que la chica no sea m receptiva, que tras el poco tiempo que se tiene o de tiempo a impregnar a la espectadora de esa atmosfera necesaria para efectos como estos o que la chica estuviese tan nerviosa wue no supiese como reaccionar. De todas formas., creo que eso es algo que el publico tambien valora y siente.
<li>La descripción de la chica en la carta. Desde mi punto de vista es algo completamente desacertado. Al haber tan poco tiempo es muy dificil hacer creer a la gente que realmente dispones de dichos poderes que dices tener y, en la carta, hacer aparecer datos tan meticulosos, puede llevar al publico a pensar dos cosas. O la ha visto antes e iba a elegirla a ella para quedar bien, o habia compinche. Y sea o no cierto, creo, desde mi humilde opinion, que en este caso no era muy acertado.
</ul>
Espero nomhaber ofendido a nadie ni nada. Es solo mi punto de vista, intenté ser educado.

Un saludo.

----------


## Ming

¿Qué escote? :S

Sobre el Mag Lari, totalmente de acuerdo. Pensaba que iba a intentar ponerse por encima de los otros magos, que iba a dar la nota, pero no; se comportó perfectamente, informó y remontó algunas de las actuaciones.
Realmente debo decir que me encantó, y eso que no suelo decirlo de él.

----------


## Cepheo

Bueno, en primer lugar, he de decir que estoy de acuerdo con casi todo lo dicho, ayer, apenas vi magia, creo que el mejor sin duda fue Lari, y de los concursantes, posiblemente, Serjo, así como también creo que no fue, ni de lejos, su mejor día. Me quedé con las ganas de ver al verdadero "Maverick" de Port Aventura, y no al que se presentó ayer, un hombre con su facilidad de palabra y el humor campechano que suele tener, hace cualquier efecto sencillo... una carta pescada por ejemplo, presentado a su manera, y regado por sus Gags habituales, y seguro que saca mas puntuación que con una gran ilusión, que dejo a todo el mundo un poquito frío. el test de libro de Talman es Bestial y también estoy convencido de que presentado por otro mago sería increíble.

Con respecto a la polémica en torno a la prepotencia o a la superioridad o no de los mentalistas, no creo que realmente se tenga que ser un semidiós o un ser superior para presentar ningún efecto, lo que realmente hace falta es tener magia, no hacerla, hay que llegar al publico, por eso hay tan pocos magos que triunfan realmente a nivel nacional o mundial, hay gente que destila magia. Hace poco tuve la suerte de estar en una cena con Rene Lavand y con ese hombre a tu lado, respiras magia, Juan Tamariz, y perdón por la expresión, hasta tirándose un cuesco, hace magia, porque realmente es gente que tiene el don de transmitir la magia. Yo hacia tiempo que no veía ese don en alguien y lo he podido vivir de nuevo con Mag Lari, creo sinceramente que es de lo mejor hoy por hoy en España, no por los juegos que presenta o la técnica que demuestra, que no son malos, si no por como llega al publico. El año pasado presento el festival de magia en León y se caía el teatro de los aplausos. Por eso creo que por muy bueno que fuera ayer el test, las votaciones del publico fueron las que fueron, porque Talman no supo llegar al publico.

Mi intención no es ofender a nadie, solamente expreso una opinión.

Un saludo desde León.

----------


## MagoRoque

Yo creo que a todos nos sorprendio que finalmente fuera un programa de  variedades en lugar de un especial de magia como se nos habia vendido.
Las sombras chinescas, la ventriloquia, y el fakirismo ninguno lo  esperabamos. Con el numero de la corbata me senti identificado con Lari;  "no se que decir". Totalmente de acuerdo que como gag inicial hubiera  sido suficiente. Los cambios de ropa magia... entretienen, un cambio en  un numero te quedas loco, pero cuando el numero se basa en eso no creo q  la gente lo considere magia. Para entretener bien, esta claro que  gustar gusta a todos, pero nunca va ser lo que mas destaque en un  concurso de magia porque no es magia magia.
Habria que ver en que condiciones han firmado. Luis Manuel, Selvin y  Scott dudo que les hubiera dado por presentar esos numeros yendo a un  programa de magia de tv. Es digamos tu momento para lucirte a nivel  nacional, promocion y demas... no tienen mucho sentido sus actuaciones  sino les han forzado a elegir esos numeros entre sus repertorios. 
El mimo creo que hizo bien en centrarse en las cuerdas, mejor hacer una  cosa bien que dos a la carrera. Me quede con ganas de haberle visto mas,  esta bien que dejara buen sabor de boca. Me parece un acierto
Manolo no me disguto. Le vi hace unos meses en madrid y abrio con el  numero de acertar el numero y la vestimenta, me parti la caja porque me  parecio excesivo que predijera la marca de zapatillas, creo que se pasa  con los detalles. En cualquier caso es imposible convencer a alguien de  tus supuestos poderes magicos en 4 minutos. Cuando vas a ver mentalismo  observas al publico y ves como poco a poco se va metiendo en la funcion y  creyendo mas y mas en el mentalista. En el tiempo que tenia es muy  dificil convencer. Los comentarios de corbacho y de la otra fuera de  lugar. No creo q le hicieran mucha gracia a manolo. Una actuacion mas  que correcta que en otras condiciones hubiera tenido una votacion muy  diferente.
Amelie fue la que mas me gusto, se hubiera llevado el gato al agua sino  llega a ser por serjo. Su numero no tenia rival ayer, estaba a otro  nivel. norawena
En cualquier caso hacer competir distintas disciplinas de la magia entre ellas... no es que sea muy justo.
Y como os pasa a mas de uno, me quede con la sensacion de que el  triunfador de la noche fue Mag Lari, correctisimo. Para mi que se ha  ganado ser el que lleve la proxima gala, o programa en tv. Era una buena  revalida para el y la aprovecho al maximo. Conste que no soy devoto de  Lari, xo insisto, ayer chapeu
Santi Rodriguez es aficionado a la magia? tras una actuacion comento que  le habia gustado ver evolucionar al mago, y en otra actuacion comento  que le habia gustado la rutina (rutina? un profano no diria esto), y  que un placer verte, como siempre. Llamarme loco, pero fue lo que mas  me sorprendio de la noche, jajaj. 
En fin... habeis pensando que harias vosotros si en vuestras actuaciones a amigos y  familiares (de los que no os han visto nunca hacer magia, que no se si queedara alguno), o en vuestras actuaciones a nivel profesional los que  teneis ese nivel, os dieran solo cuatro minutos para luciros? 
Nunca hay una segunda oportunidad para causar una gran impresion. Y eso tiene que pesar, y mucho.
Bueno... ayer lo mas correcto hubiera sido vender el programa como un primer acercamiento a las diversas ramas de la magia, pero eso ya no se puede cambiar. De todas maneras bienvenidos todos los programas de magia, tengan mayor o menor acierto. A mi ayer me entretuvo, lastima las tonterias de xavier, esas cosas las podian haber dejado para otro dia. 
He intentado ser lo mas respetuoso posible. Es la opinion que tengo de lo que vi ayer, para gustos los colores. Salu2

----------


## Danielflow

ERES GRANDE JUANLU JAJAJAJAJAJA



> Un chiste grafico para enfriar un poco la discusión, mirad esta toma aérea que capto una de las cámaras durante la actuación de Talman.







YO DESDE MI HUMILDE OPINIÓN DE ACUERDO EN ALGUNAS COSAS Y EN OTRAS NO...Expongo lo siguiente...
Aquí habláis muchas cosas y es imposible contestar a todo así pues voy a dar la que considero mi opinión mas acertada para este tema.....El problema que hubo para la mayoría fue la "no" existencia de la magia...y para encontrar el problema vayamos al origen...el 50% de los magos no ensayamos lo que tendríamos que ensayar...un mago tiene que hacerlo todo perfecto, en una noche mala algo puede salir mal,
pero jamás puedes ofrecer poca calidad...en mi opinión...hay que ofrecer calidad con lo que mejor sabemos hacer(que es lo que suele fallar) pero poco a poco nos damos cuenta de que es un mundo lleno de mediocridad, esto no me saca a mí de tal mediocridad, pero creo que se ha creado un conformismo....hasta el jurado dice..."Los niños con esto deben alucinar""Como se esconde ahí?"<- Dicen los canones de la magia que el "ardid" o secreto de un juego tiene que pasar totalmente desapercibido para el público...a base de copiar y las rivalidades y el dinero..la magia viaja sin frenos a su propio fin..
Por supuesto grande y elegantísimo Lari ahora mismo de lo mejorcito del panorama...
Respecto a lo del tiempo...todos somos conscientes de que si te piden hacer magia para 100 personas en un cuarto de baño durante 1 hora dices que no, porque vas a hacer algo si sabes que no te da tiempo en 4 minutos o que no va a calar en ese tiempo....eso sí, no lo entiendo.

espero no parecer prepotente pero tenía que soltarlo.
PD.no quiere decir que tales requisitos sean cumplidos por mí...pero creo que hay que trabajar por mejorar esas cosillas....
PD2. Inés...que os parece?

----------


## jossan

Se ha hablado tanto que sólo quiero puntualizar dos cosas. Yo soy de sacar leña de arboles caídos así que solo un consejito para Talman.
*¿Cómo se demuestra que no ha elegido un compinche?* La impresión en televisión fue esa. Sólo los que más o menos intuimos la forma de hacerlo nos impactó. De ahí la puntuación tan baja.
El mentalismo en televisión desluce mucho, hay que elegir el número muy bien. Por eso los quick change, por muy mal ejecutados que esten, van a ser mas valorados que un matrix de monedas, aunque vaya el mismo Ogawa.

----------


## Cepheo

"un mago tiene que hacerlo todo perfecto, en una noche mala algo puede salir mal, pero jamás puedes ofrecer poca calidad." Estoy de acuerdo contigo pero solo en parte, Rene Lavand en su espectáculo dice textualmente "*El publico puede perdonar un fallo, lo que nunca perdonan, es el aburrimiento*" y ese fue el problema, yo vi fallos, la mayoría de ellos, aceptables, y no me aburrí porque todo lo que sea magia me lo trago, pero el comentario de mis familiares fue que era un rollo. Aburrir con magia en solo 4 minutos... es para planteárselo.

----------


## Ming

Jossan, eso mismo me ocurrió a mi en casa... lo vi con un profano y un aprendiz de mago (sin contarme a mi, que soy otro aprendiz), y los dos estaban con lo mismo, y eso que les dije que no, que no son compinches... =(

----------


## ignoto

Dúo Kybalion: Unos monstruos. Desde que les vi hacer este número en el nacional de Valencia en el 2008 no han hecho mas que mejorarlo. Ideal para TV.

Flashback Magic: Poco original. Mucho ensayo y poca imaginación.

Selvin: La ventriloquía es un arte afín y eso parece que entendió el jurado. Buen número pero mal ubicado. Mejoraría en una sala de fiestas. 

Rubén Vilagrand: ¿Una rutina comprada (ROPED) en un supuesto "concurso"? ¡No me gusta! Salir en TV para hacer el juego de otro.

Amelie: Manipulación y magia general clásica y bien realizada. Sobrevalorado su sexo como si el hecho de ser mujer hiciera mas difícil hacer magia. Un machismo excesivo e indecente por parte de Inés. El número correcto, muy ensayado y muy poco original. La dramatización que comentaban yo no se la vi por ningún lado. Quizás es que soy un tanto obtuso.

Morrison El Magnífico: No puedo juzgar. Me gusta tanto la minicube-zigzag que no sería imparcial. Al aparato le faltaba un retoque en la bisagra y algún detallito mas en la factura del "chisme".

Mago Scott: Celbrie-tie poco creible. No me gustó que saliera con el "parato" erecto. Poco elegante y poco mágico.

Talman: Un genio. Pero se olvidó que el mentalismo y la magia infantil son las dos ramas de la magia que mas tiempo requieren para poder presentarse y en la TV no suelen abundar los minutos extra.

Serjo: Uno de los mejores números cortos de magia del momento y la prueba de que una dramatización adecuada LLEGA al público si o si. Premio bien merecido.

Kirman: No puedo juzgar porque no me gusta el fakirismo. Siento rechazo por ese arte.

----------


## The Templar

> Jossan, eso mismo me ocurrió a mi en casa... lo vi con un profano y un aprendiz de mago (sin contarme a mi, que soy otro aprendiz), y los dos estaban con lo mismo, *y eso que les dije que no, que no son compinches... =(*


Pues cuando vuelva a tu casa, ya me lo puedes estar demostrando, porque yo sigo sin entender como lo ha hecho. 
Vale que soy mas bruto que un arado y el mentalismo me desborda, pero sigo sin entender como lo ha hecho, y soy de aquellos que les da vueltas 1000 veces a lo mismo buscandole la solucion, para prueba, sigo intentando hacer un nudo magico....que sigue sin salirme 7 meses despues de que me lo hicieran por primera vez (uno que es un cateto :P)

----------


## Magnano

He criticado mucho a Talman, pero en esto tienen razón, no lleva compinche  :Smile1:

----------


## mayico

No hay compinche y encontrar eso como única respuesta, hace mas grande el número.

Ignoto, si Ruben no es original por el hecho de que es algo comprado, la origami es comprada y vaya tela usarla así, y la mini cube zag mas de lo mismo, es comprada y para mas telita, presentada sin arte, sin chispa, sin personaje, para mí demostró que cualquiera puede tener un cacharro ya que está hecho sin... No sé decirte.
La corbata es comercial, yo no veo mal hacer algo comprado mientras lo comprado esté hecho con gusto, algo sencillo bien hecho y con gusto y arte para mi supera a algo complejo que no esté bien ejecutado o mal presentado. (no estoy hablando de mi opinión sobre el número de la corbata)
Yo hablé de Amelie en otro lugar y aunque sea un número clásico, está bien ejecutado, cambiaría muchos paseitos al velador, pero está bien hecho, y eso llega, dices sobre su expresión, las miradas y los guiños, la postura corporal y las sonrisas están medidas, en momentos claves que ayudan al número y hace llegar al personaje.

----------


## luis_bcn

donde puedo ver los videos ,auqnue viendo vuestros comentarios no se si verlos,xD

----------


## MagoRoque

TÚ SÍ QUE VALES | Gala especial &#039;Una noche mágica&#039; - &#039;Una noche mágica&#039; - Ver online vídeos
Ahi puedes ver la gala integra. Yo lo veria, y si algun numero no te mola, lo pasas y listo

----------


## Iban

De este hilo ha derivado una discusión sobre la hipnosis que, por su entidad como bloque temático, ha sido trasladado a un hilo propio:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f20/si-e...s-magia-32327/

----------


## FranLH

Que gracia ver este hilo, gracias a este programa especial , desperto(estaba ahi dormidito en un rincon de mi ni&#241;ez interior) mi interes por la magia, al martes siguiente me compre una baraja en los chinos y el sabado el GEC1, a la semana la baraja estaba totalmente negra de tanto practicar. Y despues de un mes ya me veis aqui colgando un video cutre del incauto tramposo, Jeje saludos.

Pd. Quito los acentos, porque no se si s&#243;lo me pasa a mi, pero las palabras con acento se "vuelven locas"

----------


## Ritxi

¡En un mes ya te atreves con el incauto tramposo!   :O11:   hace 5 años que estoy con la magia y aún le tengo respeto a este juego

----------


## FranLH

> &#161;En un mes ya te atreves con el incauto tramposo!    hace 5 a&#241;os que estoy con la magia y a&#250;n le tengo respeto a este juego


Yo es que soy muy temeroso  :Smile1:  pero ya est&#225; aparcado, ahora a leer, leer y practicar t&#233;cnicas y juegos m&#225;s sencillos. :D

----------

